# Pierce woman's model No. 248__22 inche frame



## Aporky (May 21, 2009)

Like to know witch year this cycle was build. Serialnumber rightsite down on the seatclamp:88237


----------



## sm2501 (May 22, 2009)

Model 248 shows up in the 1900 Pierce catalog.


----------



## Aporky (May 23, 2009)

sm2501 said:


> Model 248 shows up in the 1900 Pierce catalog.




The bike has a spring forfork shown on the show 1901 en first in the
1902 catalog
So the modelnumber is probebly wrong?


----------



## sm2501 (May 23, 2009)

Post a picture if you can. If you can not post the picture, email directly to me at the address below.


----------



## pelletman (May 24, 2009)

http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l313/pelletman/Catalogs/


----------



## sam (May 25, 2009)

Where was it built?(headbadge)


----------



## Aporky (May 26, 2009)

w'think  its build in Buffalo 
We know for sure that it was imported by Mr Klaas Baving or Mr Ackmann to the Netherlands.
Resident of the firm was Zwolle (where i live) Nederland.
Klaas Baving  imported cycles from Pierce from 1998until 1912. 
He sold his firm to Mr Ackmann  he continued the firm until second worldwar. 1916 Still advertising withthis model. Maybe leftovers
In Holland de model was named Success. Both take of the Headbadge if there was on and put their owns in place. From the Dutch badge the pin's are still in
That's wy we are sure of Dutch import


----------



## Herman (May 26, 2009)

You may want to check out the Wheelmen site,they specialize in pre 1920 bikes


----------



## pelletman (May 27, 2009)

Pierce bike production was moved to Angola from Buffalo in 1918.  The headbadge will say either Buffalo or Angola on it also.


----------



## sm2501 (May 30, 2009)

Here is a picture of "Aporky's" Pierce-







Maybe a 1902? First year of leaf spring fork.


----------

